# Hello from Edmonton,Alberta,Canada!



## BRIAN032352 (Jan 1, 2012)

My name is Brian! My wife's name is Vesna and my 19 month old orange tabby is named Tommy. We live in Edmonton,Alberta,Canada about 12 blocks south of West Edmonton Mall. Today is January 01,2012. Hello everyone! Happy New Year!:smiles


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello fellow Canadian! Welcome


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Welcome!

Wow, it's like an Edmonton invasion around here lately! Lol


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

librarychick said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Wow, it's like an Edmonton invasion around here lately! Lol


No kidding!

Welcome Brian, Happy New Year to you as well!! I am from Edmonton too . I live on the west end as well, my husband works at the mall lol.


----------



## Catatude (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello... I'm new here too.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome from another Canuck! Look forward to hearing more about Tommy.


----------



## Celebration (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Bubagump (Jan 3, 2012)

welcome  im also quite new


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow Canadian!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy New Year and welcome here! Your wife hasa beautiful name. In my motherlanguage it means Spring! Lovely!


----------

